# Tiny 40 Watt HID



## kinga (May 12, 2012)

Found this on the Web. 

I have purchased the Firefoxes Elite edition about 6 months ago which has slightly less output that this baby, (38.5 +/- .5 watt vs 42 +/- watt). I also have the polarion Abyss with the OP reflector changed to the smooth reflector and i can say that the Polarion on low only just out performs the Firefoxes elite in throw but not in spread. If the specs are correct then this baby will be interesting to see. It cuts back to 24 watt as thermal protection kicks in, i know no specs on how long it takes to drop to 24 watts.























On the Website it stated that these will be available at the end of this month.

Kinga.

Please Do Not link directly to sales sites - Norm


----------



## Fern (May 12, 2012)

Looks awesome. Let's see if this thread vanishes mysteriously like the previous.


----------



## RedForest UK (May 12, 2012)

Can you post some info on what to search in google to find it? Direct links just get deleted so aren't much use on CPF.

Is it a made by 'firefoxes'?


----------



## Fern (May 12, 2012)

Add the com domain after this:

fire-foxes


----------



## RedForest UK (May 12, 2012)

OK I found the 'firefoxes' homepage. There are some great products there, but a bit pricy and very difficult to get to the EU/US.

EDIT: Thanks, that would've saved me a bit of googling time if I'd checked back here first


----------



## kinga (May 12, 2012)

Redforest UK, you are correct when you say they are difficult to get as there are no english web sites that sell these items. As for the price i believe they are well priced as they are of better quality than most HID lights out there, the build quality and reflector quality are first class. I say all this based on the elite edition not this model but i would say quality would be similar.

Try the photos again.



















Kinga


----------



## chesterqw (May 13, 2012)

threadstarter, can you pm me the sales link?
thanks!


----------



## mohanjude (May 13, 2012)

Sent the thread starter a pm yesterday for a sales link as well.


----------



## Lips (May 13, 2012)

kinga said:


> It cuts back to 24 watt as thermal protection kicks in, i know no specs on how long it takes to drop to 24 watts.




I think around 8 minutes with Panasonic 3100 before kicks down automatically from 42 watts to 24 watts...


----------



## easilyled (May 13, 2012)

Does anyone know if the 1600m distance listed for the throw is realistic?


----------



## BVH (May 13, 2012)

Not a chance that it will throw any usable light that far. And the typical human will not be able to resolve anything at that distance without using binocs or some other scope. Any usable light over 1,000 to maybe 1200 feet is wishful thinking.


----------



## FRITZHID (May 13, 2012)

BVH said:


> Not a chance that it will throw any usable light that far. And the typical human will not be able to resolve anything at that distance without using binocs or some other scope. Any usable light over 1,000 to maybe 1200 feet is wishful thinking.



i'd have to agree... with the Hand-Sun... light was thrown well over 1400' but without the zoom on my camera (or an extreamly large target) the object lit up at that distance is almost useless to look at with the naked eyes (given, is there were a person there, he/she could easily be reading the sunday paper!). It can hit clouds at 1/2 mile, but if there was something there, it would be damn hard to see what it was, let alone any details about it. at 800' the trees i was lighting up were quite visible and details could be decerned nicely, but over that, some kind of optics are needed (unless you just want to read the writing on a water tower or billboard)


----------



## jmpaul320 (May 13, 2012)

having difficulty also finding a sales link... could someone pm it to me? cant even find msrp??


----------



## bitslice (May 13, 2012)

jmpaul320 said:


> having difficulty also finding a sales link... could someone pm it to me? cant even find msrp??



Try "fire-foxes hid"

I can't say more otherwise I'd get banned,
Ironic that a forum for the discussion of hid's, lives in fear of discussing hid's, or most things for that matter.


It's a bit expensive I think,
But I doubt I could mention the price without being banned either.


----------



## jmpaul320 (May 13, 2012)

yeah that price is quite high lol


----------



## KuanR (May 13, 2012)

I found the site, if anyone is interested PM me for the link


----------



## TEEJ (May 14, 2012)

Yeah, over ~ 1/2 mile range is not too relevant with the naked eye especially for a tight beam...ALL you see is a little circle of light, and typically no details IN the light.

With a larger beam area, you have enough context to make out things you might have made out during the day at that range....if the lux on target can resolve it for you.


As for the mods and links...well, they guard the integrity of the forum like rabid wolverines, and any hint of potential shilling goes in the hopper. So, by banning links, they avoid that.

You CAN simply down load the pics you wanted to share to flickr, etc...and then link to your OWN pic account, THAT'S ok...as long as the pics you post are ALSO less than ~ 800x800 IIRC.



It seems you can also write "Dot Com" instead of .com, etc...to share a link. I think too many hot links slows the site down/increases the risk of crashes, etc.


----------



## BVH (May 14, 2012)

TEEJ said:


> Yeah, over ~ 1/2 mile range is not too relevant with the naked eye especially for a tight beam...ALL you see is a little circle of light, and typically no details IN the light.
> 
> With a larger beam area, you have enough context to make out things you might have made out during the day at that range....if the lux on target can resolve it for you.



Illustrated very well by my Megaray vrs Maxabeam pics in another thread. The MB spot was brighter on the subject tree at 1100 Yds - (once I could find it using the MR) but I needed no other help finding the tree when using the MR. It had a bigger spot so I could tell it was a tree unlike the with the MB.


----------



## Doberman (May 15, 2012)

Ah,
here is again a thread according to the HID i am longing next. 
@Lips: what´s your assumption of 8 minutes runtime before TP kicks in based on ? 
Im really keen in getting one; but all the sites offering that HID protect my wallet due to the shop´s language. Even with a g-translator it is hard to ask a vendor if he´d manage to send to EU, too. I´ll try again in the evening. 

Is there any insinder news or rumors on that HID itself ? 
I think there was somebody stating within the disappeared thread who was owning a pre-series. 
Could be interesting getting further information according build-quality stability, performance, thermal protection...
Regards


----------



## ma_sha1 (May 15, 2012)

I wasn't totally convinced if the OP of the disappearing thread actually had one, because the photos he posted looked like what I saw from other sites. Where the FF3 was 5 times brighter than the MF HID, which is not possible.

When he was asked to make some additional beam shots, he all of sudden couldn't do it because he already "sold it".


----------



## mohanjude (May 15, 2012)

Ma

To be perfectly honest the MF MS 65W is good enough for most jobs that require a descent throw. What I like about this FF3 mini is that it shrinks a HID light to the size of a TM11 which is actually quite compact and makes it a realistic possibility of pocketing a light albeit with big pockets such as a jacket. I never really could carry a Polarion around without looking like some kind of a weirdo.


----------



## Patriot (May 15, 2012)

BVH said:


> Not a chance that it will throw any usable light that far. And the typical human will not be able to resolve anything at that distance without using binocs or some other scope. Any usable light over 1,000 to maybe 1200 feet is wishful thinking.



+3 to that!

The Magic Fire does about 175 yards well but not much beyond that. It can be seen on a power line tower at 300 yards but the amount of light reaching it isn't very useable. That distance claims by so many of these manufacturers sort of reminds me of the "Candlepower" claims made by the various H4 halogen spotlights, such as 20 million, 25 million, 40 million. They might as well be picking numbers from a hat.


----------



## Lips (May 15, 2012)

Doberman said:


> Ah,
> here is again a thread according to the HID i am longing next.
> *@Lips: what´s your assumption of 8 minutes runtime before TP kicks in based on ? *
> Im really keen in getting one; but all the sites offering that HID protect my wallet due to the shop´s language. Even with a g-translator it is hard to ask a vendor if he´d manage to send to EU, too. I´ll try again in the evening.
> ...



8 minutes comes from test on pre-production unit with Panasonic 3100 mah unprotected... I think run-times were 55 min to 65 min in total (from my memory), all which would depend on battery you used of course. I believe protection is built into chip on battery holder so you can use the largest unprotected cells. Some high capacity protected cells will not fit holder. Build quality was reported as very good although not as good as the $1300 - $620 FI and FII. Reflector is LOP instead of smooth. 






ma_sha1 said:


> I wasn't totally convinced if the OP of the disappearing thread actually had one, because the photos he posted looked like what I saw from other sites. Where the FF3 was 5 times brighter than the MF HID, which is not possible.
> 
> When he was asked to make some additional beam shorts, he all of sudden couldn't do it because he already "sold it".



Masha, he did own a pre-light and did sell it. I saw the beam shots too and had to be an error of some sort... You still have your fox-fires? Like them? Hows quality?


----------



## Lips (May 15, 2012)

Double Post


----------



## FRITZHID (May 16, 2012)

BVH said:


> Illustrated very well by my Megaray vrs Maxabeam pics in another thread. The MB spot was brighter on the subject tree at 1100 Yds - (once I could find it using the MR) but I needed no other help finding the tree when using the MR. It had a bigger spot so I could tell it was a tree unlike the with the MB.





Patriot said:


> +3 to that!
> 
> The Magic Fire does about 175 yards well but not much beyond that. It can be seen on a power line tower at 300 yards but the amount of light reaching it isn't very useable. That distance claims by so many of these manufacturers sort of reminds me of the "Candlepower" claims made by the various H4 halogen spotlights, such as 20 million, 25 million, 40 million. They might as well be picking numbers from a hat.



in my own exp.... (and i hate to say, yes i may be young yet (33) and was blessed with extreamly good vision (which usually pisses the wife and anyone i'm driving/riding with off) but with the stanley and Hand-Sun HIDs i can see detail at 1000 and even 1740 ft.... i may not be reading a newspaper at that distance, but i can pick out branches, leaves, and even individual faces by name (up to 5, and all close in height and hair) so i guess what i'm getting at is not all peoples perception at distance is equal....
however.....
if i've done my math correctly *and i always do*....
the "usable" distance is too variable... it all depends on the viewers eyes (and optics if included)...
its the same as if a man with 40/20 vision and a man with NVD were to look at the same target with same lighting and one had the tech to see further naturally or artificially.
i HATE the fact that i cant even show in pictures what my eyes see when i take demo pix of my product.... and i'm sure its the same for alot of other manufacturers.
Dig cams never do justice to the real thing.
all in all, be it 4w, 40w or 4000w... what you see on here, is never going to be what you see IRL.

as far as "Manufacturer CP Claims.... i'm shamed.... i see lights that claim 15m CP..... and are 130w halogens... and are 300K CP max. based on those #'s... my Hand-Sun would be in the 53,340,000 CP are.... that seems a lil off to me. :| i say mine are an honest 1.25 M CP... and that seems a tad low, but i'd rather be low and honest then ridiculous and a liar.


----------



## easilyled (May 16, 2012)

Some of us seem to be mentioning feet and others meters.
Since a meter is just over 3 feet, they are not the same thing at all.
This light is claiming 1600 meters in the spec which is nearly 5000 feet!!!


----------



## FRITZHID (May 16, 2012)

easilyled said:


> Some of us seem to be mentioning feet and others meters.
> Since a meter is just over 3 feet, they are not the same thing at all.
> This light is claiming 1600 meters in the spec which is nearly 5000 feet!!!



you forgot to mention yrds as well. lol


----------



## ma_sha1 (May 16, 2012)

Lips said:


> You still have your fox-fires? Like them? Hows quality?



The FF II has the best quality of the three, but I never was interested it it as it's too big for my liking. But I love the FireFox I.

The Firefoxes I as seen in my "Battle in the woods" thread was sold, but obviously, I couldn't bear parting with it if I don't have a plan B .

Here is my second Firefox I , just moved in with SR51 in the SR51 box, they look like they belong together






I am working on getting my hands on a FireFox 3  so that I can start "Battle in the woods II": FF1 vs. FF3. vs, SR51". MY SR 51 is no slough, it scored 58Klux with 2 panasonic 3100mah in it (Measured at 10 meters).





mohanjude said:


> Ma
> 
> To be perfectly honest the MF MS 65W is good enough for most jobs that require a descent throw. What I like about this FF3 mini is that it shrinks a HID light to the size of a TM11 which is actually quite compact and makes it a realistic possibility of pocketing a light albeit with big pockets such as a jacket. I never really could carry a Polarion around without looking like some kind of a weirdo.



MagicFire is about FFII in size, still too big for me. But I agree it's more practical than Polarion in size as well as pocket-book wise.


----------



## mohanjude (May 16, 2012)

Ma

You didnt go and buy another FF1 did you... and I thought you were getting rid of your FF1...


----------



## ma_sha1 (May 16, 2012)

mohanjude said:


> Ma
> 
> You didnt go and buy another FF1 did you... and I thought you were getting rid of your FF1...



I acquired another FF1, so I sold the original FF1 I have. I love the FF1, I think I'll always keep at least one with me. 
I also bought the SR51 recently, in anticipation of shoot-out upon successful hunt-down of FF3. 

I am not revealing who bought the FF1 from me, unless the owner wants to identify himself & share some beam shots .
I appreciate the FF1 because I know how hard it is to shrink HID to this size. I tried & couldn't do it, to be fair, if I had a ballast this small, I could probably make a 35W HID in mag 1D, but the ballast is custom made & not available anywhere. 

The Guy who developed Magic Fire has been in FireFox developer's shadow for three years, a HID fued that I think finally produced a worthy competition, the MF65W. However, it's a competition of FF2 not FF3 due to the size, so he beat the history not the present, a little too late to the party. That guy just announced a plan to make a HID only 4 inch long, we'll see if he is just blowing bubbles...


----------

